# movable kitchen island for extra counter space when needed



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 16, 2015)

My brother wanted a movable food preparation kitchen island for extra counter space if he was preparing a lot of food for friends and family that come over for gatherings. It's not any kind of exotic wood, just your run-of-the-mill untreated pine from the local lumberyard. My brother wanted something simple so I put together plans and showed it to him and he liked what he saw. I had to borrow some equipment from a few family members and friends, cuz that's the time I lived in a one bedroom apartment which doesn't really a lot a lot of room for woodworking equipment lol. Turned out pretty nice, I was about 2 years ago and it has still held up.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Really like the design -- looks so practical. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice Matthew.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice, crisp and clean looking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice work Matthew! Hopefully your brother paid you off with some good chow...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2015)

Very nice...

Matt, I edited your post to make the pix fullsized instead of thumbnails...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks great Matthew thanks for showing it off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice...
> 
> Matt, I edited your post to make the pix fullsized instead of thumbnails...


Thank you sir, I didn't know which to put when I made the post. Lol I'll know for next time to put them in full :)


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice design, I like that! Tony


----------



## justallan (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice job, Matt. The thing I like about it is the simplicity. Less is very often more.


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2015)

Agree with all that's been said Matthew, very clean lines. Great functional piece that I'm sure will get loads of use.


----------

